
Pixels Fighting - Sohcahtoa82
http://pixelsfighting.com/
======
randtrain34
What's the algorithm for this? Is it just Conway's game of life?

~~~
Sohcahtoa82
The JavaScript running it isn't minified or obfuscated.

It's basically a weighted random number, with the weight being determined by
the colors of the neighbors.

